# Katt Williams' Bodyguard Kills Dog in Bizarre Attack



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

*Katt Williams' Bodyguard Kills Dog in Bizarre Attack | TMZ.com*



pffff


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They sure looked devastated in that photo.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

If my dog was shot and killed in front of me I don't think I'd be able to pose for pictures nor would I accept a new dog I knew nothing about even. 

Not cool though that an aggressive dog was loose and bit someone. I wish people were more responsible.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

You can't make this sort of stuff up.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

:help:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

If nothing else, one would think having to drag their dead dog with two bullet holes home would wipe the smirk off their face.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> If nothing else, one would think having to drag their dead dog with two bullet holes home would wipe the smirk off their face.


Exactly. Maybe the had the new mastiff puppy pull it? 

That poor GSD.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

And yet, Jack in The Box is to blame, I'll tell you, after yesterdays verdict, and this story, I wish I was an Alien from another planet.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Mastiff pup to replace a GSD, not a good deal.

What a strange situation all the way around.

Annette


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is just....odd?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I just tried to stomach one of Jack in the Box's chicken salads. Would have much rather of gotten a puppy.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I get so disgusted with our celebrity loving society. 

These people are probably elated that they are the lucky ones to have their dog shot by a "*star's bodyguard*" Probably got an autograph too.

Makes me want to barf.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So, uhm, why'd the dog bite the body guard?

And, uhm, why did the body guard not make a complaint about the dog biting him?

Why is the body cart carting around a mastiff puppy to give away? 

Why does this news story generate more questions than information?

As utterly disgusting as this question sounds from my screwed up brain, could it be that this was all a stupid publicity stunt?


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

That is the most bizzar story I have heard in a long time. 

As horrible as it is that the dog got shot, if a dog where biting me and I couldn't make it stop...

And what kind of person hands over their 8 week old puppy to a total stranger?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What kind of people accept an eight week old puppy that will become a 220 pound dog without even thinking about it?

GSD Mastiff GSD Mastiff Hmmmmmm

Herding dog Estate Owner's Dog

Shedding Drooling

High energy/high drive, couch potato

Highly trained adult dog/ completely untrained puppy


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I have another question to add: how come everyone I've ever heard say "my dog is an ex-K9" has been an imbecile? Do police forces look for imbeciles or do the imbeciles seek out ex K9's? 
...No offense to anyone here, I don't know of anyone with one from these boards, but it's becoming a pattern...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Who cares. This Katt guy is scum anyhow:
Katt Williams Ordered to Pay $577k in Dog Attack Case | TMZ.com


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax's Mom said:


> I have another question to add: how come everyone I've ever heard say "my dog is an ex-K9" has been an imbecile? Do police forces look for imbeciles or do the imbeciles seek out ex K9's?
> ...No offense to anyone here, I don't know of anyone with one from these boards, but it's becoming a pattern...


Or do complete imbeciles believe every moron that tell them that the dog was a K9?

The reason I ask is because in my neck of the woods, the cops are either making the bulk of their money pimping their pups or there is a whole lot of LYING going on. If only I had a nickel for every time someone tells me that the pop was a K9...


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

fuzzybunny said:


> If my dog was shot and killed in front of me I don't think I'd be able to pose for pictures nor would I accept a new dog I knew nothing about even.


Yeah, I was in the vet's waiting area crying when I took Balto in last week because I thought his tail was broken. The vet was leaving for the day and just rushed him into the back room to look at him. He's okay now. 

Why is it cool to have an aggressive dog, when a perfectly friendly dog will protect even better?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What is "nearly life threatening?" 

This is really sick, but for $577,000, I wouldn't mind him sicking his dog on me and having some "nearly life-threatening injuries." I guess you got to punish someone to the extent that it IS punishing to him, I mean a 5,000 dollar fine would bankrupt or cripple me pretty bad, but should the victim get THAT much compensation. Let me think, $20,000 for the dog, and another $20,000 for his feelings of fear and trouble and pain, and another $20,000 for attorneys and court costs, and maybe the rest of that $577k should go to something like running the penal system, safety services, something. 

I mean because if you think you will get a judgement like this out of a celebrity, doesn't that kind of declare open season on celebs? Will there not be a bunch of cases where people try to sue them with little or nothing to complain about?

Victim reimbursement shouldn't it be something like:
medical/veterinary costs.........................unlimited
pain and suffering...................................x max.
emotional distress...................................y max.
fair market value, replacement cost........set figure
other........................................................z max.

And the rest of a punitive fine should go to the general fund, or a charity.

Just thinking out loud that may not make any sense at all. 

Setting out to tick off a rich person now...


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> the imbeciles seek out ex K9's


+



selzer said:


> complete imbeciles believe every moron that tell them that the dog was a K9


= more 'ex-K9s' than the number of actual police K9s ever produced in the history of civilization.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

selzer said:


> Or do complete imbeciles believe every moron that tell them that the dog was a K9?


The thought had crossed my mind, but all the alleged ex K9s I've seen with said imbeciles have seemed legit.

I wasn't passing judgment, I suppose imbeciles can be dog lovers too... I was just wondering why that might be... lol


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Selzer- here's some more info I found on the dog attack case: Comedian Katt Williams has more legal troubles | accessAtlanta


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just can't get it. People make mistakes, and choices that are not the greatest. I am currently scratching to get by, and am accountable for that. I cannot fathom why people who have the world on a string, have to do STUPID things to screw that up. 

Why is someone who made millions for the city, burgling a place he was staying at? 

If you owe someone some money, pay it. If you do not agree with the debt, challenge it. If you cannot pay, make an arrangement, or don't pay it, but don't sick your dog on their dog. That is so far off the planet, the judge should have ordered him to be confined to a mental hospital for a number of months for observation.

Threatening someone's LIFE? For what? A Bill?

Threaten someone's life who is eying your baby-child in the wrong way, yeah, I can understand that, but for a bill, or for writing out a complaint about something stupid and terrible, but would probably not get you much more than damages -- at that point.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry I do not care who you are, you shoot my dog and I WILL NOT be all smiles for the papers and I WILL NOT accept your 8 week old pup! I WILL bring the heavens down on your head! Just saying.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

selzer said:


> I just can't get it. People make mistakes, and choices that are not the greatest. I am currently scratching to get by, and am accountable for that. I cannot fathom why people who have the world on a string, have to do STUPID things to screw that up.


Money is different when it's just handed to you for no reason. Not that I would know what that's like personally, but I've seen a few run into money which they had no business getting, panic and start making a series of poor decisions. 
No brains + unlimited resources = disaster.
My best example of that so far has been my dad's friend's nephew, who inherited a ton of money, bought a big truck and yacht, just seconds before launching it, he parked it on a hill, the trailer slowly tipped and the yacht rolled all the way down the hill. Saddest part, the person he inherited the money from worked really hard to save every last penny till the day he died.
People who actually have to work for their money have time to plan out where it's going and leave very little room for error (or at least that's how I operate).


----------



## bad_news07 (May 23, 2011)

vat said:


> Sorry I do not care who you are, you shoot my dog and I WILL NOT be all smiles for the papers and I WILL NOT accept your 8 week old pup! I WILL bring the heavens down on your head! Just saying.


 
If your dog attacks me I will defend myself at all cost even if it means shooting your dog. Police should press charges to the irresponsible dog owners for letting him loose not to the bodyguard that killed it...

I'm glad it was a bodyguard w/ a gun and not a 4 year old that was at the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

bad_news07 said:


> If your dog attacks me I will defend myself at all cost even if it means shooting your dog. Police should press charges to the irresponsible dog owners for letting him loose not to the bodyguard that killed it...
> 
> I'm glad it was a bodyguard w/ a gun and not a 4 year old that was at the wrong place at the wrong time.


Problem is do we know why the dog attacked the bodyguard??? I am not condoning the dog biting just something smells fishy here.


----------



## bad_news07 (May 23, 2011)

vat said:


> Problem is do we know why the dog attacked the bodyguard??? I am not condoning the dog biting just something smells fishy here.


 
The dog was loose... Regardless of what the body guard was doing the dog should have not attacked. If the body guard was provoking them then the dog owners should have called the cops. I'm just saying the fact that it is Katt William's body guard does not mean that they are to be blamed.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

bad_news07 said:


> If your dog attacks me I will defend myself at all cost even if it means shooting your dog. Police should press charges to the irresponsible dog owners for letting him loose not to the bodyguard that killed it...
> 
> I'm glad it was a bodyguard w/ a gun and not a 4 year old that was at the wrong place at the wrong time.


What is the reason WHY the dog got out? I don't automatically just shoot a dog either.

I bet there is more to this story that we are being told. But I am wondering why Katt is the one taking responsibility and not the owners?

Also side note:Anyone know that Katt Williams has a GSD?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> What is the reason WHY the dog got out? I don't automatically just shoot a dog either.
> 
> I bet there is more to this story that we are being told. But I am wondering why Katt is the one taking responsibility and not the owners?
> 
> Also side note:Anyone know that Katt Williams has a GSD?


I don't know. I really don't care. I never heard of him until I read this thread.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I didn't even know who he was until now... I read his story on the web... He's some little thug who got accidentally famous... Looking at his work on YouTube, I don't see how that accident even happened.


----------



## bad_news07 (May 23, 2011)

Yeah I don't know the details either. I would never let Max go loose out in public for his safety and the safety of others. 

I don't understand the whole issue at the Four Season though that is very strange...


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> I didn't even know who he was until now... I read his story on the web... He's some little thug who got accidentally famous... Looking at his work on YouTube, I don't see how that accident even happened.


Katt Williams is hilarious! Not for the family though cause he is extremely explicit but I love watching his stand up and cry I laugh so hard.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I went back to re-read the story as I felt I was missing something. The dog got loose it was not let loose. Why would a K9 (if it really was one) attack without being provoked? Not saying he was provoked but I have always heard that dogs trained to bite are far less likely to bite. I also saw no mention of the body guard needing medical care.

Is it possible that the body guard freaked because he saw a GSD coming towards him and just shot the dog? Again I am not blaming either side, there are just to many unanswered questions here.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry if this has been asked already. Didn't read past the first page. But, where the heck did that puppy come from? Was it his pet? Did he go to a "pet store". I mean really?! Just pulled a puppy out of his bus? Like a rabbit out of a hat?!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already. Didn't read past the first page. But, where the heck did that puppy come from? Was it his pet? Did he go to a "pet store". I mean really?! Just pulled a puppy out of his bus? Like a rabbit out of a hat?!


If I were rich, you'd find me at a Jack-in-the-Box with my personal tour bus full of puppies too


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Jeesh - I read the first post and thought "The actor from Greatest American Hero has bodyguards???"










Ok, so HIS name is William Katt. I was close!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the puppy belonged to Katt (i think). the pup was on the tour bus.



WarrantsWifey said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already. Didn't read past the first page. But, where the heck did that puppy come from? Was it his pet? Did he go to a "pet store". I mean really?! Just pulled a puppy out of his bus? Like a rabbit out of a hat?!


----------



## Sleeperhatch91 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes this is a very odd story, considering Katt Williams owns several personal protection trained german shepherds himself. I am a younger guy and am very familiar with Katt Williams comedy. I think it was in his movie american hustle where he took one of the big PP GSDs with him to a meeting with hollywood executives and there was some sort of joke about bringing a GSD into a room full of jewish people. I also heard of a story where katt williams was supposedly with snoop dog and another less famous "rap artist" and fed cocaine to on of his GSD's prompting the dog to attack the less famous guys face... so basically dudes an idiot


















Nice looking dogs IMO


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is just something so very warm and fuzzy about thugs pictured with German Shepherds. Thugs like tough or bad dogs. Just a matter of time for them to come back around to GSDs.


----------



## Sleeperhatch91 (Apr 23, 2011)

here's a reference to the story where they gave the dog cocaine, warning there is graphic language and drug talk, this story plus this new one just show that there is something weird about this guy and dogs
Yung Joc’s Twitter Tells The Tale Of Why It’s Bad To Give Animals Cocaine | Music News, Reviews, and Gossip on Idolator.com


----------

